# Do like the new look of the characters?



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess it's a more mature look.  Or is the cuteness what makes it AC.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the characters look a bit...

Unpolished? That being the animals, the humans look fine.

But seriously, the animal character models don't really blend with the rest of the world.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> But seriously, the animal character models don't really blend with the rest of the world.



^this


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 17, 2011)

I liked the old look.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't really care about their new look. At least that's one factor that will make the 3DS version feel like a new game.


----------



## [Jake] (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that while I'm more comfortable with the old look, Nintendo must have had a reason for changing it. I'm sure that I'll get used to it quickly after seeing it on the actual device.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

[Jake] said:


> I think that while I'm more comfortable with the old look, Nintendo must have had a reason for changing it. I'm sure that I'll get used to it quickly after seeing it on the actual device.


 
OMG THERE'S A WANNA BE ME!!

And yes.


----------



## Envy (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't lie, I prefer the old look, but it's not a big deal to me. Perhaps the new design is to help allow accessories and different kinds of clothing and that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 17, 2011)

The old look will always have a special place in my heart, I'm sad they're kind of ditching it, but I feel this new change is a new step in the series. And who knows? Maybe it'll somehow attract older audiences.



[Jake] said:


> I think that while I'm more comfortable with the old look, Nintendo must have had a reason for changing it. I'm sure that I'll get used to it quickly after seeing it on the actual device.


 
Also pretty much this


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> I think the characters look a bit...
> 
> Unpolished? That being the animals, the humans look fine.
> 
> But seriously, the animal character models don't really blend with the rest of the world.


 
This, i swear, if Tortimer is this lanky...


----------



## Hasfarr The Great (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't care.


----------



## DashS (Jan 18, 2011)

doesn't bother me, change is exciting
if they were lanky to begin with and then remodeled to a chibi-like version what would people say then?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> I think the characters look a bit...
> 
> Unpolished? That being the animals, the humans look fine.
> 
> But seriously, the animal character models don't really blend with the rest of the world.


 
A lot of them don't even look that different.  Their heights are more varied, depending on the species.


----------



## Liquefy (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see how all the animals look in their new graphic designs.

Skirts and shorts/pants (suddenly reminded of Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times) will allow more opportunity for creativity for those players who are fashion-oriented.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the new look, it's good to change things up in a very repetitive game like Animal Crossing every once in a while.


----------



## Brad (Jan 19, 2011)

No I don't think I will ever like or get used to the new characters. Kinda' reduces the cute factor that Animal Crossing is now for.



Thunderstruck said:


> This, i swear, if Tortimer is this lanky...



I've also heard rumors that you are the mayor of the town. IF this is true, that probably means no Tortimer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2011)

Brad said:


> No I don't think I will ever like or get used to the new characters. Kinda' reduces the cute factor that Animal Crossing is now for.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard rumors that you are the mayor of the town. IF this is true, that probably means no Tortimer.


Or he's retired.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2011)

Brad said:


> No I don't think I will ever like or get used to the new characters. Kinda' reduces the cute factor that Animal Crossing is now for.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard rumors that you are the mayor of the town. IF this is true, that probably means no Tortimer.


 
Yeah, i'm aware of the rumors, but if they do include him somehow..


----------



## Brad (Jan 19, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Or he's retired.


 
lol That would be funny if every once in a while he shows up in a lawn chair on your beach, and your animals are all like, wtf?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 20, 2011)

dun'curr.


----------



## SkunkTamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the new look. But personally, I think the animals look horrible...


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Jan 29, 2011)

*I like it a lot, I've been hoping for a different look to the game ever since Wild World. It's been ten years since the original, its about time they mix it up some. *


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 30, 2011)

i love the new look!
and the animals look better, too, in my opinion


----------



## jebug29 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nintendo really didn't make good decisions making AC3DS. I mean, they get rid of Tortimer, they make YOU the mayor, and they completely change the graphics in a BAD way. Really, the fact that I point out that, "they make YOU the mayor," is because its a game where you're supposed to be able to stop and smell the roses, and not have to save some princess or find out where some meteor came from (Earthbound Reference ). Nintendo really took a chance on this. We'll see if this affects their sales. If it does, hopefully they will change back to the classic look in the next version of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 3, 2011)

jebug29 said:


> Nintendo really didn't make good decisions making AC3DS. I mean, they get rid of Tortimer, they make YOU the mayor, and they completely change the graphics in a BAD way. Really, the fact that I point out that, "they make YOU the mayor," is because its a game where you're supposed to be able to stop and smell the roses, and not have to save some princess or find out where some meteor came from (Earthbound Reference ). Nintendo really took a chance on this. We'll see if this affects their sales. If it does, hopefully they will change back to the classic look in the next version of Animal Crossing.


 
*No, what was happening was that people we becoming bored of the game after three months. So Nintendo decided that they should add some kind of structure to the game and give it a little plot. I think its a great idea, because I know if we got another game like Wild World or the original I would not play it because.. I already have. 
While I do think its straying from the roots that made it so great I think its going to be a great addition to the franchise that many of us who have been playing the game since the original have been bored with ever since. 

Also, you do not know that Tortimer has been taken out, it is not official. 

And thirdly, you saying "Nintendo didn't make good decisions" is an opinion by yourself; I on-the-other-hand think its a step, if not destination, int he right direction. *


----------



## Lucky (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the new look and it was probably done for 2 reasons one for a better 3D effect and two to make them look more like Miis AC:CF had a feature were you could wear your Miis mask but It would look weird and out of proportion. Having them stretched Would make it look like your Mii is actually in the world


----------



## mrena (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the cute, fat/round(?) characters more *v* But I'm fine with the new look, we don't want the same game to be remade over and over again, so new things are good! As long as they keep the original gameplay (or at least some of it), I don't care what things they add.


----------



## Bennyboo (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the new characters as they will look better with miis on them.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the new ones, because of the new clothing options.


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked the old ones a whole bunch, but I could get used to the new ones. 
After all, I was only 8 when i got ACGC.
Now i'm 16, and i'm older. This will help show that!
But it would be nice to have an option of being tall or short. Because tall people and short animals don't really mix.


----------



## Tortimer (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer the older AC style in terms of characters, but I think that's mainly because of what I've been used to for years and years and years. If we had had the lanky models, I'd probably prefer them.

No matter what people look like, I can't imagine that game play will stray _too_ far from its predecessors, and in the end, the game play is what keeps people coming back to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2011)

I haven't really decided but I suppose it looks good for a hand-held but not a console look.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 3, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> I think the characters look a bit...
> 
> Unpolished? That being the animals, the humans look fine.
> 
> But seriously, the animal character models don't really blend with the rest of the world.


^This^


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

I don't mind the new look at all (however, girls do look strange when they wear the classic dress).
I think that the mii mask will look better now, as the character's bodys now look more like miis


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Jul 5, 2011)

*I'm just glad that we hv the chance to change the player's pants n shoes! *


----------



## Ryan (Jul 6, 2011)

I sort of prefer the new look. I have gotten bored with the old person, they're too short too me. But I think the reason they made the character taller is for new clothing items like pants or shoes.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

It's because of the pants, shoes were in all other AC games and first became changeable in AC:CF - but I am going to like the pants/belts/skirts stuff


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 6, 2011)

Old thread much


----------



## Envy (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still going to remain neutral on them. I'm just going to accept that this change was made for a reason - to allow greater customization for clothes and accessories. I actually think that's a very good thing because I've run out of ideas in Wild World. Too many of the clothes are made for boys and don't really look good on girls (IMO). So I hope that finally not needing to wear a skirt/dress allows for better outfit options.



Fillfall said:


> Old thread much


 
A bump from around a couple of months ago is really not _that_ old. Especially not old enough to justify you making a backseat modding post that contributes to this thread in no way for no reason.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 6, 2011)

So you want people to bump old threads that nobody cares about anymore?


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm completely happy with the new look. To me, new is always welcome!


----------



## EmeraldDotty31 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't care for how the people or animals look. To me, the only thing that matters is what the PLAYER thinks about the WHOLE GAME. Meaning they think its fun, the graphics are good, could be better. You know. But like one person said, the old graphics will have a place in my heart. :3


----------



## Caroline (Jul 25, 2011)

I like this new look because of the shoes, pants , skirts , belts etc. It gives more customization to your character


----------



## WillyBilly (Jul 30, 2011)

I actually like the new look! It's new and provides something fresh to the series.

It still seems to retain some AC charm and the gameplay is what matters most to me.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 2, 2011)

i think that the girls look more weird, because of the whole stretched torso. so i think i'd rather wear pants than a skirt, because the skirt makes (and the dress) you look way to tall and stretched out.


----------



## LD1808 (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the new graphics, although the noses look weird. 

I LOVE the trees, I hope this means the leaves fall of in the fall


----------



## natasha (Aug 2, 2011)

i like it


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Aug 2, 2011)

LD1808 said:


> I like the new graphics, although the noses look weird.
> 
> I LOVE the trees, I hope this means the leaves fall of in the fall


 

I never really liked how the noses were always triangle...

I'd love to see the leaves falling off the tree, too.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 4, 2011)

The thing that bugs me is how lanky the main character is, I think it makes it look a bit odd to be honest, especially if you look at the slimness of the body in comparison to the head.
It doesn't really matter though, I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## IceCold526 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the look of the animals but hate the look of the humans :\ buuuuuut im still buying


----------



## natasha (Aug 10, 2011)

i like it  they may changed the look becuz of the new clothes idea


----------



## Elexys (Aug 23, 2011)

i actually like them both...
surely, its not the old and cuddly/round/fat design anymore... but i think the developers of nintendo know what they do...
i think it will look alot better in 3D with that look.


----------



## ringleader (Aug 23, 2011)

I realy like the new look  and the details they have add.


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the new look! It gives us as characters more options for customization, clotheswise, as we have more 'body' to put our clothes on!


----------

